# Pregnant Golden Mix pulled hours before being PTS



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless*

God Bless your friend-all of these beautiful pups are so worthy and deserving!
Praying she can help them.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! Going to the Chip-In link right now!


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my GOODNESS, she looks so young!


----------

